# Taste memory bank



## Silver (22/9/18)

Its funny, in this day and age of almost any info on your fingertips via Google, one still cant "dial" up what something tastes like and have that taste recreated in your mouth / brain on demand.

Wouldnt it be cool if you could click on a link and a second later taste what a particular fruit or tobacco tastes like (for example).

Instead you have to have the food or beverage at hand and taste it yourself. Only problem is that for many things I have a very feint recollection of what it tastes like from years ago but havent tried that food or beverage in years and want to just know what it tastes like. And its not in my kitchen or fridge... 

Would be nice to refresh the taste memory bank quickly and easily !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (23/9/18)

Ooooh that would be amazing! And if we could then Whatsapp that taste to a family member. Remember when ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (23/9/18)

Silver said:


> Its funny, in this day and age of almost any info on your fingertips via Google, one still cant "dial" up what something tastes like and have that taste recreated in your mouth / brain on demand.
> 
> Wouldnt it be cool if you could click on a link and a second later taste what a particular fruit or tobacco tastes like (for example).
> 
> ...


Yes it would be a great help if somehow we could know what a juice tastes like before purchase.I may have strayed from your initial thought a bit but I see so many yummy sounding Vapes that I wish my brain could magically transmit to my tongue saving me disappointment and cash.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/9/18)

@Silver - the problem is recalling a taste profile from your flavor memory bank based on a juice profile description, and then discovering when you vape the actual juice that the data in your flavor memory bank does not match the actual juice flavour. 



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (23/9/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/9/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Silver - the problem is recalling a taste profile from your flavor memory bank based on a juice profile description, and then discovering when you vape the actual juice that the data in your flavor memory bank does not match the actual juice flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



And then I came across this @Silver 

https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer





Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (25/9/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And then I came across this @Silver
> 
> https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



WOW! That's amazing!


----------



## Silver (25/9/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And then I came across this @Silver
> 
> https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> ...



My gosh @RenaldoRheeder , that is so interesting!
Thanks for sharing this
Imagine that!


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/9/18)

Silver said:


> Wouldnt it be cool if you could click on a link and a second later taste what a particular fruit or tobacco tastes like (for example).



At the rate that technology is advancing, I wouldn't be surprised if something like this becomes the everyday norm.

However...

Imagine for a moment that something goes wrong, as is usually the case with technology, and instead of searching and tasting "lemon grass" you suddenly get this weird taste of "demon ass"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

